
Facebook’s Latest Acqui-Hire: Spool, The “Instapaper On Steroids” - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/14/facebooks-latest-acqui-hire-spool-the-instapaper-on-steroids/
======
wib
Meh. Added spam to shared links. Buggy app that got worse and more bloated
with every update. Finally stopped using the beta when they started crippling
features like plain text selection. Now I suppose they'll sell my data to FB.
Many of the worst aspects of the startup bubble reflected in one short-lived
company.

------
calciphus
...on steroids...

meaning artificially inflated, short-tempered, aggressive and ultimately
impotent?

Got it.

